# Grey Knights Inquisitor Lord Cortez and Retinue



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought that I would try to sell off some of my 40k stuff. I'll start with My Inquisitor Lord Cortez and his retinue and see how it goes from there.

1-Inquisitor Lord Cortez
2-Mystics
2-Heavy Bolter gun servitors
1-Plasma Cannon Servitor


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

_DamnedFist,_ since I already own a metric ton of inquisitorial henchmen myself, I'd only be interested in the Coteaz model. So, would you separate the models or rather only sell 'em as a set ? Also, if separated, what would be your asking price ?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Sworn Radical said:


> _DamnedFist,_ since I already own a metric ton of inquisitorial henchmen myself, I'd only be interested in the Coteaz model. So, would you separate the models or rather only sell 'em as a set ? Also, if separated, what would be your asking price ?


Yes I would separate them..., however, the shipping to Germany may be costly! If you are still interested PM me and we'll see what we can work out.:victory:


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

What is the prices for the set?


----------

